# [PHILIPPINES] Vinyl Supplier (Hologram, Glittered, Metallic)



## jennyquezon (Apr 5, 2016)

I am from Cagayan de Oro, my supplier only has regular rubber PVC vinyl. Where can I find a supplier that can ship out holographic vinyls? Anywhere in the Philippines is fine as long as they allow shipping. Thank you so much


----------

